

Ask HN: Anyone hiring part time remote non-developers? - pbj

On Friday I got an early Christmas present - being laid off from my job. I was doing technical/customer support and html/css work for an IT services company but they decided to eliminate my position.<p>I guess this is a long shot but I figured I'd ask: is anyone looking for part time remote help? I'm currently a student and I live in a small city, so I'm trying to find something flexible &#38; remote.<p>I have several years of full time technical/customer support experience, and I'm fairly good at html/css. I also enjoy writing and I'm interested in marketing as well.<p>If you know of any positions like this I'd love to talk to you.
======
billpatrianakos
Honestly, I'm looking for someone. No promises though. We'd have to talk and
see if we're a right fit. Where are you located? How advanced are those skills
you mention? I need help writing some HTML and CSS _sometimes_ and I actually
could really use someone to help me do some copywriting. Just get in touch
using the email in my profile and maybe we can work something out. No
promises, though. I don't want to be an ass and get your hopes up.

